# Divine injunctions on speech, except on social media. NOT!



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 3, 2020)

This has been weighing on me almost daily not just on other social media but regarding regular behavior here on this board. How many of us offend daily against these divine exhortations in the latest jab, retort and expression of social media outrage? There is a reason we have a long standing rule to "pause before you post." _Before you send the latest jab, punch, tweak, etc into cyberspace, take a minute (or two, or five) to make sure that you are doing so in a spirit of Christian maturity. Study first, pray, post after._

1 Timothy 1:1–2. Rebuke not an elder, but entreat him as a father, and the younger men as brethren, 2 the elder women as mothers, the younger as sisters, in all purity.

Ephesians 4:29. Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.

Psalms 141:3. Set a watch, O LORD, before my mouth; keep the door of my lips.

Psalms 19:14. Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer.

Psalms 49:3. My mouth shall speak of wisdom; and the meditation of my heart [shall be] of understanding.

Proverbs 18:13. He that answereth a matter before he heareth [it], it [is] folly and shame unto him.

James 1:19. Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath:

James 3:2-10. For in many things we offend all. If any man offend not in word, the same [is] a perfect man, [and] able also to bridle the whole body. (Read More...)

Proverbs 15:1. A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger.

Proverbs 21:23. Whoso keepeth his mouth and his tongue keepeth his soul from troubles.

Colossians 3:17. And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, [do] all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.

Ephesians 4:15. But speaking the truth in love, may grow up into him in all things, which is the head, [even] Christ:

1 Corinthians 10:31. Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.

Reactions: Like 6 | Edifying 4


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 3, 2020)

As a friend (in the truest sense) once said to me, what the Bible says about the tongue also applies to the computer keyboard. A simple lesson, but one that takes us longer to comprehend than it should. Many of us are much milder in person that we come across online, but that only exposes our insincerity in not having respect to all of God's commandments.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 3, 2020)

Old Doc Miller had the below to say about controversy in regular conversation, and social media is certainly daily regular conversation; but we seem to approach it as only and always a means to be controversial, create a stir, rebuke the "air" for our lastest outrage with the world, etc. Yes; it's quaint from the the early years of Jacksonian America, but there are some timeless principles no doubt rooted in many of the Scriptures on the subject.

On Conversation: 

14. As far as you can, avoid controversy in conversation, especially in mixed companies. I say, as far as you can. It is not always possible to avoid it. An impudent, rough, or vulgar attack, may compel you to take the stand and tone of a polemic, when you least desire it. When such a case occurs, it ought to be studiously met without heat or passion, and brought to a close as speedily as possible. But many good men love controversy; or, at any rate, are easily betrayed into it. They have so little knowledge of the world, and so little discretion, that they are always ready to give battle, whenever they see the banner of a party raised. And even if they be seated in large, mixed companies, and be in danger of having all eyes and ears turned to them; still they imagine that no disputable sentiment must be allowed to pass. This is a real infirmity. Watch and pray against it without ceasing. Never suffer the truth, if you can help it, to be trampled under feet in your presence. But there are many ways of interposing a mild, conciliatory word in its behalf, and doing it firmly, without allowing yourself to be drawn into a dispute. And in this case, the old medical maxim, _obsta principiis,_ is of great value. Be on the watch to avoid controversy, from the first moment you perceive a discrepancy of opinion. A slight effort may be sufficient, in the beginning, to avert the evil, which after going a few steps forward, will be utterly unavailing.

Before I take leave of this particular, allow me, with especial earnestness, to put you on your guard against being drawn into controversy, in company, with aged men and with females. Never dream that you will be able to convince, or by any means to effect an alteration in the opinions of a man who has passed the age of three score, or three score and ten. You do not dispute with such a one on equal terms. If his opinions be ever so erroneous, he is probably wedded to them by long habit, as well as by strong prejudice. He will naturally consider himself as your superior, and take for granted that you cannot instruct him. Of course, you will find it difficult to use the same freedom and scope of argument with him, that you would with one nearer to an equality with yourself in age. Many of the same considerations apply to females. In acuteness, wit, sprightliness, and delicate raillery, they often prove powerful opponents; while the hands of a male adversary are, in a great measure, tied, so that he cannot wield with unrestrained freedom many of those weapons which he might properly, and with great effect, employ against an adversary of his own sex.

On Religious Conversation:

5. In conducting religious conversation, as much as possible avoid theological controversy. I before cautioned you against the habit of falling into controversy on any subject in company. But I would now warn you that religious controversy, when you are conversing with persons with a view to their spiritual benefit, is peculiarly undesirable, and ought to be avoided as much as possible. I say, as much as possible; for there are doubtless cases in which it is not possible to avoid it, without shrinking from the defence of the truth. You will sometimes fall in with persons, who, from a love of disputation, from ill manners, from enmity to the truth, or from a desire to put your ingenuity to the test, will compel you either to be silent, or to defend your opinions. When you meet with such persons, you must manage them in the best way you can. Do not, however, even with such, allow a dispute to be much protracted. Draw it to a close as soon as practicable. Carry it on, while it lasts, with all the _meekness and gentleness of Christ._ And let them see that you take no personal offence at having your opinions questioned; but simply desire to defend what you deem truth, and to guard them from injurious error.

But in all cases in which controversy can properly be avoided, by all means decline engaging in it. Theological disputes, in the social circle, are seldom profitable, and often highly mischievous. They sour the temper; but commonly leave each party confirmed in his original opinion. In your ordinary religious conversation, then, keep as clear of what are called disputed points in theology, as possible, consistently with conveying sound and useful instruction in divine truth. When you are compelled to touch on them, let it be under a practical rather than a polemical aspect, and in terms as little adapted to give offence as possible. When you perceive the most distant symptom of approaching controversy, take measures to avert the impending storm. This may commonly be done by a few kind words, or by giving a practical turn to the argument. It may be easy to prevent the evil; but by no means so easy to cure it when we have once fallen under its power.


From Samuel Miller, D.D., _Letters on Clerical Manners_ (1827).

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Jack K (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, Chris. And it seems to me we could also use more concern for making sure our claims are truthful rather than overblown. I see a tendency to overstate one's case by citing the most extreme possibilities or the most alarmist scenarios and motives as if they were settled fact. It's happening on all sides of this year's contentious issues. If we think the "other side" is the only one being alarmist, we might be part of the problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks, Chris. This very thing has been weighing heavily on me, too. Timely words.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 3, 2020)

Along with overstatement, many of these sinful patterns are also fueled by an implied rapid-response, compelled speech rule. You must speak now_ and_ correctly. The two don't always go together. I started a thread about this subject but cant find it.


----------



## Jonathco (Sep 3, 2020)

What a timely reminder for all of us, here and on other platforms. Thank you, Chris.


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Sep 3, 2020)

I've recently deleted all of my Social Media. Granted that may seem extreme to some, but I've increasingly found less and less redeeming warrant for it's use, over and against the deficiencies it causes for me (personally) in other areas. 

Thank you for the reminder Chris!

Lance

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 3, 2020)

In terms of cost/benefit, having an active social media account these days seems nuts.

The only social media account I have these days is LinkedIn, as a sort of professional public profile. The rest, I deleted long ago. I already didn't like what it was doing to me and to my old friendships.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 3, 2020)

jnslance said:


> I've recently deleted all of my Social Media.





Andrew35 said:


> having an active social media account these days seems nuts.


I have to chuckle because the Puritan Board is, of course, social media.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 3, 2020)

Jack K said:


> the Puritan Board is, of course, social media.


Technically. But the active site moderating and member selection screening makes it atypical.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 3, 2020)

Jack K said:


> I have to chuckle because the Puritan Board is, of course, social media.



Well said! I was going to add that my social media involves the PuritanBoard, a bushplane forum, and a discussion forum for defense lawyers.

Interesting thing: PB is the most contentious of the bunch, but we deal with weighty things.

I opened a facebook account for access purposes, but I've never actually posted anything on it. I have Twitter account too, but, again, I've never twitted about anything.

I think it was back 1993 or so when I first discovered electronic bulletin boards. At the time I remarked that we will see an effective and real-time application of Matthew 12:36-37.

Our idle words are preserved for almost anyone to see.


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 3, 2020)

Jack K said:


> I have to chuckle because the Puritan Board is, of course, social media.


Technically, sure. But it's also clearly in a different subcategory, at least, from those under discussion (Twitter, FB, LinkedIn, Instagram, etc.). Remember, the meaning of a word is primarily derived from context.


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 3, 2020)

OK, actually this is kind of an interesting study. I never really thought about how I've slipped into informally using "social media" as a shorthand for a certain _kind_ of social media before. Here is one categorization of ten types:


*Social networks*—Connect with people
*Media sharing networks*—Share photos, videos, and other media
*Discussion forums*—Share news and ideas
*Bookmarking and content curation networks*—Discover, save, and share new content
*Consumer review networks*—Find and review businesses
*Blogging and publishing networks*—Publish content online
*Interest-based networks*—Share interests and hobbies
*Social shopping networks*—Shop online
*Sharing economy networks*—Trade goods and services
*Anonymous social networks*—Communicate anonymously
(take from https://blog.hootsuite.com/types-of-social-media/)

So PB would be #3, pretty clearly. I have accounts in several of this category, and see them as mostly helpful. They're organized around a particular focus or purpose, so while things can get heated because emotions can run high, there are certain pre-agreements and structures (written or unwritten) that help keep things from getting out of hand.

Numbers 1 and 2 are the most problematic, in my opinion. Largely because self-promotion seems an inextricable ingredient, and they allow mingling of different kinds of content and relationships that should probably be kept separate (e.g., your racist uncle and your HR director). There's just a bad cocktail of dangerous features here. Blogging is similar, but at least typically involves a little more intentionality and self-reflection.

Most of the others seem primarily designed to enhance life/activities/hobbies, which seems pretty innocuous on the whole. Again, when humans are involved, anything can get nasty. But in my experience, some of these are definitely worse than others.


----------



## Chad Hutson (Sep 3, 2020)

But I don't do Facebook! Where, oh where shall I vent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 3, 2020)

Chad Hutson said:


> But I don't do Facebook! Where, oh where shall I vent?


The water cool-- oh, wait... Covid19...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 3, 2020)

Everything in moderation. I recently started a Facebook group for our church to give a place to discuss what we're reading on Sunday afternoons.

Your point us well taken, Chris.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm definitely guilty of rashness in my speech. Lord grant us patience and self-control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathco (Sep 4, 2020)

Back in my grad school days (studying Political Science), I was a cesspool of wordily "knowledge", thought I knew it all, and was willing to tell anyone how they were wrong and (_clearly_) I was right.  

After the Lord's rebuke and conviction, I deleted social media all together. My reckless words caused damage, ruined friendships, and set a terrible example as one who claimed to follow the Lord. I was off social media for a healthy amount of time after that. Today, I am on social media again (FB, Twitter, IG, Parler, and here on PB), but typically my daily reading from scripture or an exhortation/quote is about all I post. Hopefully, the scriptures shared are a light, in what can otherwise be a dark place.


----------

